# Windows 7 Movie Maker Problems



## Lapdog (May 22, 2011)

So i'm trying to compile my video, and Windows Movie Maker keeps crashing after 18%. It doesn't matter what resolution its saving at, nor does it matter what clips I use. It doesn't crash exactly, but it gets to 18% and then CPU usage goes to 0% and then sits there. Its when I try to cancel it, then it crashes.

This is getting really annoying, as i'm trying to enter a youtube competition for best channel intro. (It's on Photonicinduction's channel, check him out!)
If anyone has any suggestions or questions, please say ASAP as the competition ends on the 10th of June.
Thanks in advance FAF!


----------



## xcliber (May 22, 2011)

Look at your timeline at about 18% of the way into the video. There is most likely a corrupt video clip, or a clip that WMM doesn't have the codecs to play properly, so when you try to output the video, it fails at that spot.


----------



## Lapdog (May 22, 2011)

Like I said, it doesn't matter what clips I use, and it has compiled the same video before, but I had to do it again, because I forgot to add a title. I'm going to try re-installing it, and see if it is a corrupted file in WMM. It also plays fine inside WMM, so it can't be missing a codec.


----------



## Draconas (May 22, 2011)

I use camtasia studio 7, even though i *cough* torrented* cough* it its worked well so far


----------



## Lapdog (May 22, 2011)

Does it open .WLMP files? I've spent about 2 hours on this, and I don't want to do it again.


----------



## Garfang (May 22, 2011)

1 solution for you  change program >< Windows Movie maker is crappiest program.. especially the new one


----------



## Draconas (May 22, 2011)

Lapdog said:


> Does it open .WLMP files? I've spent about 2 hours on this, and I don't want to do it again.



the heck is WLMP? sounds like a project file


----------



## xcliber (May 22, 2011)

Draconas said:


> the heck is WLMP? sounds like a project file


 
It is.

Do you still have the first complete render? (the one without the titles that you forgot to add) You could just edit/add the title to that video instead of the project. Granted there will be some loss in quality from re-encoding it multiple times.


----------



## Azbulldog (May 22, 2011)

Try using the older Windows Movie Maker 2.6.


----------



## Lapdog (May 22, 2011)

QUOTE=xcliber;2547029]It is.

Do you still have the first complete render? (the one without the titles that you forgot to add) You could just edit/add the title to that video instead of the project. Granted there will be some loss in quality from re-encoding it multiple times.[/QUOTE]

I do not, I also made other changes... I basically need to use this project file, as it is perfect, and will never get it the same way again.



Azbulldog said:


> Try using the older Windows Movie Maker 2.6.


 
I can't use the older version, as the transitions that are included with the latest version are not included, and would make the entire project not work. I actually haven't had time to do a reinstall of it, nor try it on another computer, I will try tomorrow and Post results.


----------



## Draconas (May 22, 2011)

If you use camtasia, I doubt it'll import a WLMP as it uses .proj (I think thats the extension, im too lazy to look)/ but if its a youtube intro.... then that sounds like its a minute or less video. either way if you cannot render the video, then it sounds like your fucked and need to start over


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 27, 2011)

I'd use the older version.
It's more user friendly.
And less prone to cashing, from what I tested.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (May 29, 2011)

Well dear madame, how's it faring now?


----------

